# What's the difference between



## weebster (Apr 9, 2007)

Straight Neck (SN) and Offset (OS) head designs.


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

the terms basically describe themselves, however, i will define them - 

SN - the club head is as close as possible to being flat with the shaft. Normally a characteristic of players irons such as Taylormade Rac MB's, Nike Forged blades etc.

OS - the club head is a considerable distance behind the shaft. This is meant to improve launch angles and shot shape of inconsistant players. This is found in Taylormade RAC OS, Callaway Big Bertha 04 irons etc


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## weebster (Apr 9, 2007)

inconsistant players?????? Thats's me I am thinking of the Cobra LDM with offset head. Thanks for the info


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

To further explain:

An offset head on a wood is meant to help a slice swing by setting the clubface back a small amount from the shaft. This meant to give the face just a bit more time to become square at impact. We rarely see this technology in woods anymore. It was just a fad in the mid 90s.

Offset also places the center of gravity of the club farther back from the shaft. This allows for a higher trajectory shot. This is why almost all irons are still made with an offset.


----------

